# Dallas cop shooting



## Chipper

Just turned on Fox and someone shot up some cops in Dallas protest. Started at 2 maybe 3-6 officers. Of course it's an AR being reported being used.

Multiple officers shot at ?Black Lives Matter? protest in Dallas | WPMT FOX43


----------



## Operator6

One shooter neutralized and the other is pinned down.


----------



## Illini Warrior

this could be IT ....


----------



## Operator6

Illini Warrior said:


> this could be IT ....


SHTF chapter 1 @Illini Warrior


----------



## Auntie

Prayers for the officers and their families. I would say here we go again, but it really hasn't stopped.


----------



## inceptor

4 DART officers (Dallas Area Rapid Transit) shot, 1 of them died.


----------



## admin

Most recent update...



> BREAKING: DPD Chief David Brown says 10 officers were shot by 2 snipers in downtown Dallas. 3 are dead, 3 are critical, and 2 are in surgery
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751256847349407745


Heartbreaking...


----------



## inceptor

At least 2 snipers.

4 Police dead at this time.


----------



## Slippy

Dallas PD released a picture of one of the suspects, called a person of interest. Chief David Brown of DPD just gave a short press conference and referenced a possible bomb in downtown Dallas.


----------



## admin

> "11 officer shot, 3 deceased "some shot in back" says police chief. Believe shooters were in position to triangulate."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751263928194199552


No words...


----------



## Sasquatch

Chipper said:


> Just turned on Fox and someone shot up some cops in Dallas protest. Started at 2 maybe 3-6 officers. Of course it's an AR being reported being used.
> 
> Multiple officers shot at ?Black Lives Matter? protest in Dallas | WPMT FOX43


I've heard the word "AR" used probably 200 times already on the News yet they have NO confirmation of what type of gun was used.


----------



## Denton

One person of interest was carrying an AR. The shooters were high, though. The AR guy was marching.


----------



## Denton

My bet? My bet is the guy with the AR had nothing to do with it. My bet is the shooters didn't march. They prepositioned and used weapons better suited for sniping.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> My bet? My bet is the guy with the AR had nothing to do with it. My bet is the shooters didn't march. They prepositioned and used weapons better suited for sniping.


I hate to be as skeptical as I am but this whole thing seems fishy. Especially the way the story is being reported. They keep focusing on certain keywords like "AR, assault weapon and 2A rights". I wouldn't be surprised if in a day or two we start hearing lawmakers question if the 2A shouldn't be "looked at" and altered or repealed entirely, even though the 2A has nothing to do with this event. You know how the gun grabbers think, never let a good tragedy go to waste.

Hope I'm not sounding too tin-foil hat like but my Spidey senses are tingling over this. Can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## SGG

No tin foil hat required, of course they are going to be saying that, regardless of the actual situation


----------



## Denton

SGG said:


> No tin foil hat required, of course they are going to be saying that, regardless of the actual situation


Right on the mark.

This will be used against us.


----------



## SGG

Denton said:


> Right on the mark.
> 
> This will be used against us.


I have been wishing lately that I bought an AR, as my first gun, instead of the 357 Magnum Revolver. The AR is going to be much harder to get now. My girlfriend even suggested that I put my revolver up for trade for an AR. I can't bring myself to do it though.

Should I?


----------



## SDF880

Prayers to the fallen policemen and families! 

It's going to be a very long summer with more crazy events likely!

Stay safe, stock-up!


----------



## stowlin

RIP officers

How long before the main stream media blames the rifle?


----------



## SGG

stowlin said:


> RIP officers
> 
> How long before the main stream media blames the rifle?


From this thread, it seems like they already are


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Well friends...is this where the dance is at?


----------



## M118LR

Current report: both suspects in custody. Unedited rooftop footage of AR Wielding masked shooter on the ground maneuvering around building pillars and dropping an officer. 
Condolences to the families. This shall have far reaching repercussions. Expect the thin Blue Line to look more militaristic for future marches.


----------



## Denton

M118LR said:


> Current report: both suspects in custody. Unedited rooftop footage of AR Wielding masked shooter on the ground maneuvering around building pillars and dropping an officer.
> Condolences to the families. This shall have far reaching repercussions. Expect the thin Blue Line to look more militaristic for future marches.


I was hoping the shooters would not have been taken in one piece, much less alive.


----------



## SGG

M118LR said:


> Expect the thin Blue Line to look more militaristic for future marches.


As they probably should


----------



## SGG

Denton said:


> I was hoping the shooters would not have been taken in one piece, much less alive.


Agreed


----------



## admin

There is still one man cornered that they are negotiating with.
CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News


----------



## Boss Dog

Fox News now reporting 3 in custody and in standoff with a fourth suspect.


----------



## Kauboy

M118LR said:


> Current report: both suspects in custody. Unedited rooftop footage of AR Wielding masked shooter on the ground maneuvering around building pillars and dropping an officer.


I saw that vid. That was shocking. That officer got outflanked, shot down, and then executed while he lay on the ground.
Almost immediately after, the shooter comes under fire with rounds hitting the pillars, and he leaves the view of the camera away from the shots coming at him.
That poor officer never saw it coming.

Live reports are saying a large blast was just heard, they suspect a flashbang from the SWAT team, and they may be trying to end the standoff in the garage.


----------



## Boss Dog

a 5th officer has now died.


----------



## stowlin

RIP Officers,

Three hours before obama said we should expect more from the police. Headlines on his speech include:

"Change has been to slow"
"Police need to root out bias"
"All Americans' should be concerned about police shootings (not getting shot though)"
"Adding his voice to a growing public outcry, Obama said the shootings were symptoms of a "broader set of racial disparities" in the justice system that aren't being fixed quickly enough."

Gee and 3 hours later 5 cops are dead and 6 lay wounded. He might as well said go out and shoot them.


----------



## Sasquatch

stowlin said:


> RIP Officers,
> 
> Three hours before obama said we should expect more from the police. Headlines on his speech include:
> 
> "Change has been to slow"
> "Police need to root out bias"
> "All Americans' should be concerned about police shootings (not getting shot though)"
> "Adding his voice to a growing public outcry, Obama said the shootings were symptoms of a "broader set of racial disparities" in the justice system that aren't being fixed quickly enough."
> 
> Gee and 3 hours later 5 cops are dead and 6 lay wounded. He might as well said go out and shoot them.


It wasn't Obama's rhetoric from 3 hours ago that did this. It was his rhetoric from the last 8 years!


----------



## Boss Dog

Fox is reporting the fourth suspect, who was cornered, has shot himself.


----------



## csi-tech

I just read the tragic news here. Fox News reports are rolling in. 5 dead and 11 wounded. I'm proud of the Dallas Officers who are responding to, and heading towards the gunfire. CNN Headline News has a commercial for a big fluffy pillow and a crime drama on at the moment. I'm sure they'll get around to it. 

I have a carbine, but I had better turn this lower into a longer range option.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Could this be the fuse lighting?


----------



## Prepared One

It's a sad day and it's going to be a very long......hot....summer.


----------



## RedLion

So one suspect made comments that he "wanted to kill white people." Anyone surprised that pics of the 4 involved have not been released? Not me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751397808343842816


----------



## RedLion

You can thank Obama, Sharpton and all other race baiters if this is true.....



> Dallas police shooting: 'Black Power group' claims responsibility for police killings and warns of more assassinations to come


Dallas police shooting: 'Black Power group' claims responsibility for police killings and warns of more assassinations to come - Mirror Online


----------



## Sasquatch

I keep hearing the shooters say they want to kill white cops but the news fails to tell the ethnicity of the shooters. Hmmmmm? 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Illini Warrior

Sasquatch said:


> I keep hearing the shooters say they want to kill white cops but the news fails to tell the ethnicity of the shooters. Hmmmmm?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


pics and name of the dead shooter are posted - former US Army - and a pic of him in african robes and giving the black power fist punch ....


----------



## Sasquatch

Illini Warrior said:


> pics and name of the dead shooter are posted - former US Army - and a pic of him in african robes and giving the black power fist punch ....


Thanks for the info. I'm at work so only been able to hear the radio and they are only saying "shooters" with no other info.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## stowlin

L. "cant' prosecute an obvious criminal" Lynch: 

"We must take a hard look at the ease with which wrong-doers can get their hands on deadly weapons"

Bodies are still warm and the left forgives black lives matter, black power, a likely radical islamic connection and blames the GUN.


----------



## Camel923

This Is one event in a series of events in a cultural decline. Thinks will get much worse before they get Better.


----------



## Denton

Camel923 said:


> This Is one event in a series of events in a cultural decline. Thinks will get much worse before they get Better.


You see it getting better? I don't.

Civilizations in such a decline fall. When those in control of the government seem to work for the fall, and when the people are divided in culture and concept of morality, how can it heal?


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> You see it getting better? I don't.
> 
> Civilizations in such a decline fall. When those in control of the government seem to work for the fall, and when the people are divided in culture and concept of morality, how can it heal?


I'm upping my food preps. I'm also buying my small children larger clothes and shoes just in case.


----------



## Camel923

Denton said:


> You see it getting better? I don't.
> 
> Civilizations in such a decline fall. When those in control of the government seem to work for the fall, and when the people are divided in culture and concept of morality, how can it heal?


Agreed. No telling how long. Generations? This will not heal anytime soon. How ever you could take away political and legal support and vigorously purse the ring leaders and active participants bent on murder, arson and such. But then you would need a moral majority leadership with the balls to do what needs done, and a population that will support such measures.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> I'm upping my food preps. I'm also buying my small children larger clothes and shoes just in case.


That is very wise. I hope others who have children are doing the same.


----------



## Auntie

stowlin said:


> RIP Officers,
> 
> Three hours before obama said we should expect more from the police. Headlines on his speech include:
> 
> "Change has been to slow"
> "Police need to root out bias"
> "All Americans' should be concerned about police shootings (not getting shot though)"
> "Adding his voice to a growing public outcry, Obama said the shootings were symptoms of a "broader set of racial disparities" in the justice system that aren't being fixed quickly enough."
> 
> Gee and 3 hours later 5 cops are dead and 6 lay wounded. He might as well said go out and shoot them.


If anyone else had said those things they would be in police custody for inciting hatred and violence.


----------



## SittingElf

This is only the beginning. Obama will take this opportunity to try and get our guns...and when he does, all hell will surely break loose.

Unlike Australia's gun confiscation, Americans are NOT going to give up our protection without a battle, and that is one that many in the military and police will NOT fight.

Certainly in my own county, our Sheriff has been a very strong 2A supporter and has encouraged citizens to arm themselves. I can't imagine his department participating in a mass confiscation. The libtards will scream....but in this case I WILL use an expletive.... screw'em!

I have said this again and again...... IT'S COMING!!

*Language edited. Don't do it,again, Elf. Yours Truly, Denton*


----------



## T-Man 1066

Definitely going to turn up the wick on the preps.
This is nuts!


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> I was hoping the shooters would not have been taken in one piece, much less alive.


They did blow up one, most likely with a linear shaped breaching charge.

Now that would mince him good.


----------



## bigwheel

Maybe old news but been hearing on the radio the dead sniper was an Afghan war vet. Bound to have been well trained. He just did not like us mean old white folks most especially cops. He had long criminal record so guess he got into his legal troubles after getting out of the service. The evil event has sure stressed us out.


----------



## Illini Warrior

SOCOM42 said:


> They did blow up one, most likely with a linear shaped breaching charge.
> 
> Now that would mince him good.


couldn't get a sniper's scope on him - couldn't even get close to the sucker .... he was threatening an explosion - BOOM that sucker first

I'd guess more like a DIY claymore from the bomb squad ..... somebody got out the cake pan and baked him a special cake ....


----------



## stowlin

Well black lives matter isn't at fault; they said so. Media moves on to blame guns.


----------



## Sasquatch

stowlin said:


> Well black lives matter isn't at fault; they said so. Media moves on to blame guns.


I'm just curious how that gun climbed all those stairs and propped itself up out of a window. Guns aren't usually known for having good cardio.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## A Watchman

Hired assassins not your neighborhood street gang.


----------



## RedLion

Shooter was in "masonary" as an MOS and only managed to get to PFC after 6 years in the Army Reserves with one tour in Afghanistan. Even an average soldier can make sergeant in 6 years. Reads like the profile of an under-achiever to say the least. I would not be surprised if he had UCMJ action against him while in the reserves.


----------



## Slippy

RedLion said:


> Shooter was in "masonary" as an MOS and only managed to get to PFC after 6 years in the Army Reserves with one tour in Afghanistan. Even an average soldier can make sergeant in 6 years. Reads like the profile of an under-achiever to say the least. I would not be surprised if he had UCMJ action against him while in the reserves.


Question to all the active military and recently discharged; is it true that there are many GangBangers in the military today with a sole goal of weapons and tactical training to be used for their gang activities when they get out?


----------



## SDF880

For the past 24 hours all I heard on his weapon choice was 'Assault rifle" "AR-15" I must have heard this 100 times today! 
This evening I heard from a trusted source the shooter used an SKS! Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Question to all the active military and recently discharged; is it true that there are many GangBangers in the military today with a sole goal of weapons and tactical training to be used for their gang activities when they get out?


That, sir, has been their way for many, many years.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Has anyone yet discussed the photo of the man Police released as a suspect who was later confirmed to have relinquished his weapon as soon as the shooting started and offered to help by shuttling people away from the scene?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

RedLion said:


> Shooter was in "masonary" as an MOS and only managed to get to PFC after 6 years in the Army Reserves with one tour in Afghanistan. Even an average soldier can make sergeant in 6 years. Reads like the profile of an under-achiever to say the least. I would not be surprised if he had UCMJ action against him while in the reserves.


He got DAS Boot for sexual harassment.

Dallas sniper followed black militant groups on Facebook, was sent home from Afghanistan over harassment claim | Fox News



> In May 2014, six months into his Afghanistan tour, he was accused of sexual harassment by a female soldier. The Army sent him stateside, recommending an "other than honorable discharge," said Bradford Glendening, the military lawyer who represented him.
> 
> That recommendation was "highly unusual," Bradford said, since counseling is usually ordered before more drastic steps are taken.
> 
> "In his case, it was apparently so egregious, it was not just the act itself," Glendening told The Associated Press. "I'm sure that this guy was the black sheep of his unit."
> According to a court filing Glendening read over the phone Friday, the victim said she wanted Johnson to "receive mental help," while also seeking a protective order to keep him away from her and her family, wherever they went. Johnson was ordered to avoid all contact with her.
> 
> Glendening said Johnson was set to be removed from the Army in September 2014 because of the incident, but instead got an honorable discharge months later -- for reasons he can't understand.
> 
> "Someone really screwed up," he said. "But to my client's benefit."


I'm curious of how he was able to get a gun it sounds like she had or was filing a protective order against him.


----------



## Camel923

I am not sure how credible this is but with a different view from the official one: Police Killings In Dallas Was Carried Out By Homegrown Terrorist Group Allied With Muslim Groups. Obama?s Race Baiting And Pro Muslim Gov Is Setting The Stage For Civil War In America | Walid Shoebat


----------



## Slippy

Camel923 said:


> I am not sure how credible this is but with a different view from the official one: Police Killings In Dallas Was Carried Out By Homegrown Terrorist Group Allied With Muslim Groups. Obama?s Race Baiting And Pro Muslim Gov Is Setting The Stage For Civil War In America | Walid Shoebat


Interesting and certainly possible if not likely.

Some of these Black Militant Pro Motherland Groups hate America due to a slavery system that ended 151 year's ago.

They love Africa yet today many millions of black African non islamists are in slavery.

Hypocritical? Dumbasses? Evil?

Yes.


----------



## Illini Warrior

if you look at the shooter's current pics you can see he obviously has engrossed himself in the whole black power BS - it was just a matter of time until he was some kind urban warfare guru trainer for some black militant group .... the guy was self prepared for some kind of armed activity .....

hate to see those 5 cops dead - but - this guy just could have been a potential suburban mall mass murder in the works .... another Orlando minded nutcase but hunting white suburban soccer moms instead of gays ....


----------



## Smitty901

Word for word step by step. What Liberals have been doing to this country We sound the alarm, we showed you what they were doing but you refused to listen.

Karl Marx said, "Destroy their culture, rewrite their history. Ruin their art and literature, and defame their heroes, by offering fabrications to scandalize that which they considered good.
After reading this Obama said I am on it.


----------



## Robie

Obama is I'm sure, happy to see his "fundamentally changed" America taking form. I believe in my heart he enjoys what is going on. After all, he helped create it. 

Don't think so? Then why else would race baiter Al Sharpton have logged 88 visits to the White House (last count, many months ago)

There was once a time that even though democrats won an office, you still didn't have any doubt they were all interested in the safety and well-being of the nation. Those days are gone.

There was a time when riots would be condemned by everyone in both parties. Now, the democrats come out and encourage the trouble-makers.

I don't see any middle-ground coming any time soon. I don't see bi-partisanship happening in the days ahead.

We are becoming more divided each and every day. We are rewarding bad behavior. Officials are allowed to break laws they made. Things are bad. Things are very bad.

Get and stay prepared.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Jakthesoldier said:


> Has anyone yet discussed the photo of the man Police released as a suspect who was later confirmed to have relinquished his weapon as soon as the shooting started and offered to help by shuttling people away from the scene?


all I heard about that guy after his pic got blasted out - he was exercising his 2A rights in the middle of a BLM inspired protest ....

you can take that any number of ways ....

but I look at MY equal rights to make a judgement .... if a black saw his white neighbor exercising his 2A rights at a KKK rally - ???? - same same as far as I'm concerned ....


----------



## Smitty901

Well I said no more AR's well I half went back on my word. Picked up a complete gas piston upper this morning. Helped 4 of my sisters friends locate and get signed up for their CC class. 2 of these women are hunters but never used a hand gun. Doing my part to arm the group that does not madder to take care of them self and each other.


----------



## Operator6

Smitty901 said:


> Well I said no more AR's well I half went back on my word. Picked up a complete gas piston upper this morning. Helped 4 of my sisters friends locate and get signed up for their CC class. 2 of these women are hunters but never used a hand gun. Doing my part to arm the group that does not madder to take care of them self and each other.


Do the piston uppers just pin up to a mil spec lower without any changes to the buffer ?


----------



## Smitty901

Operator6 said:


> Do the piston uppers just pin up to a mil spec lower without any changes to the buffer ?


 Yes at least I know the Adams Arm/ Huldra will . In fact they will swap out with any lower. Also the Adams arms upper can be converted back to a DI with a few parts and a BCG.
I have a Huldra gas piston upper mated to a DPMS lower. It is a fine AR. at a very low cost.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Well I said no more AR's well I half went back on my word. Picked up a complete gas piston upper this morning. Helped 4 of my sisters friends locate and get signed up for their CC class. 2 of these women are hunters but never used a hand gun. Doing my part to arm the group that does not madder to take care of them self and each other.


I accidentally woke up early, this morning. Before I knew what had happened, I found myself in a gun store. Next thing I know, I am walking out with a DPMS AR-15, an Aimpoint Pro, five extra mags and another case of ammo.

I hate it when I don't sleep well.


----------



## SGG

https://theconservativetreehouse.co...lse-media-narrative-now-driving-cop-killings/


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I accidentally woke up early, this morning. Before I knew what had happened, I found myself in a gun store. Next thing I know, I am walking out with a DPMS AR-15, an Aimpoint Pro, five extra mags and another case of ammo.
> 
> *I hate it when I don't sleep well*.


Naw ...... you really don't.


----------



## Camel923

Another report of interest: The Person Who Organized The Black Lives Matter Event, In Which Four Cops Were Slaughtered, Was An Islamic Agent | Walid Shoebat


----------



## Slippy

Do your own research but their are multiple reports that the Dallas murdering racist, Micah Johnson, was a perverted sexual predator while in the service.


----------



## SDF880

Slippy said:


> Do your own research but their are multiple reports that the Dallas murdering racist, Micah Johnson, was a perverted sexual predator while in the service.


Just read that on Drudge report. It's still Bush's and the AR-15's fault even though reports say he used an SKS.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

SDF880 said:


> Just read that on Drudge report. It's still Bush's and the AR-15's fault even though reports say he used an SKS.


Now they'll be on the next ban list


----------



## SDF880

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Now they'll be on the next ban list


I bet you're right! Wait till libtards find out it shoots the same round as an AK. They will call it an AKSK47S


----------



## M118LR

So much for the high capacity mag ban! 
But now all the well meaning inexperienced shall wail for a complete semiautomatic ban. 
Leave it to a Veteran to provide hard evidence of how wrong the inexperienced can be. Never fear, the left shall twist this facts to further their agenda. Sad.

God receive those Folks in Blue that gave all for America, and comfort those left behind and/or in need of healing. JMHO.


----------



## keith9365

I think I hemmed and hawed too long over an AR or AK. I think time is too short so I'm married to the FAL. I have lots of mags and ammo for it already. I'm ordering spare parts tonight!


----------



## SGG

http://www.copblock.org/162860/obam...ederal-control-of-police-following-shootings/


----------



## SGG

http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/USA-Upda...-s-bomb-robot-mean-for-the-future-of-policing


----------



## Fuser1983

I'll start off by saying I always try to look at things objectively and not jump to conclusions. With that being said, I'm finding it really hard to stay on track with that thinking given the recent events. It seems that more so now that ever, Barrack Hussein is pushing his gun control agenda. He incites the masses and fuels the fire with his bullshit rhetoric about and "inherent problem" within law enforcement. Now this is where I put my tin foil hat on.. is this part of the plan to truly create a state of civil unrest so that he can declare martial law and stay in power? Can he even stay in power beyond the end of his term if this happens? 

End of rant.


----------



## SOCOM42

NotTooProudToHide said:


> He got DAS Boot for sexual harassment.
> 
> Dallas sniper followed black militant groups on Facebook, was sent home from Afghanistan over harassment claim | Fox News
> 
> I'm curious of how he was able to get a gun it sounds like she had or was filing a protective order against him.


If it was a military issued RO, it is not recognized in civilian life, neither is any military stockade time.

If he was given a general under honorable (no court martial) he would be clean NICS wise also.

Most likely an RE-4 code.


----------



## SOCOM42

keith9365 said:


> I think I hemmed and hawed too long over an AR or AK. I think time is too short so I'm married to the FAL. I have lots of mags and ammo for it already. I'm ordering spare parts tonight!


Nothing wrong with the FAL, I have two and they are right behind the 14 in battle order for me.

The big thing is you have mags and ammo.

One word, adjusting the gas system, have cases eject out to 3-4 feet, no more and no less.

I'm lucky, about 20 mags per gun. mine are metric.


----------



## keith9365

SOCOM42 said:


> Nothing wrong with the FAL, I have two and they are right behind the 14 in battle order for me.
> 
> The big thing is you have mags and ammo.
> 
> I'm lucky, about 20 mags per gun. mine are metric.


 Mine is inch pattern. L1A1


----------

